# Tundra - Zeke - Now in Boarding Kennels



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

Just to let you all know that this boy is now in Boarding kennels under my name and is off to Huskie Rescue on Thursday Lunchtime....

will keep you all posted of his progress

Please PM me for anymore details.

Thanks ALLL :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

I was looking for this post , I did not know when it will be , but I was looking forward for this. I am so glad he is out . Shame for the other 2 but at least Tundra is out .


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

That's great news. What would make it even better is knowing that he will have his man bits chopped off by you before he goes anywhere else, to make sure this never happens to him again. Is that possible?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbup: Well done. This is a testiment to the power of this board, a dog has been removed from a very unsuitable enviournment due to the input of members here so BIG pat on the back to all involved and Cazzajack for looking after him.

Please note this has cost the rescue involved alot of funds that otherwise would have been used in other area's so if anyone is able to spare a few penny's to help in his boarding and transport costs then please pm me or Cazzajack.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

So good to hear this :thumbup:
Pity you couldn't save the others


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

That's good news! :thumbup: Even before the stud plan became known, it sounding like he wasn't suited to that home so would probably end up being rehomed. Hope the next home is forever as he sure seems to of gone through a lot of changes recently, poor lad.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done :thumbup: I'm still surprised a husky rescue are taking on a mix, first i've come across this. Good luck to Zeke, I'm sure he'll fine a great home fast. If only I had the room :lol: damn


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

I still prefer Tundra , his original name . well there is any possibility on helping with one or 2 pennies? Is for nobody else just for this boy who have been through so much .


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Poor baby, glad he is safe now.
I hope he gets a brialliant forever home bless his little paws
xx


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Are those Sarahnorris' dogs?


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

slakey said:


> Are those Sarahnorris' dogs?


No just Zeke who she had chick
xx


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

slakey said:


> Are those Sarahnorris' dogs?


It's one dog and it isn't hers now thank god


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

He is going to Huskie's in need on Thursday ....


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm really pleased he's out and safe. Well done cazzajack for acting so quickly. :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I still can't believe you had to pay the cheeky woman back those monies  She should of let it go. It makes her look even worse IMO.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> I still can't believe you had to pay the cheeky woman back those monies  She should of let it go. It makes her look even worse IMO.


:lol: I can't say I'm surprised, he was after all only a money making scheme so why would she care a rescue is out of pocket and that other dogs will now suffer because of her greed?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Well done - so pleased and relieved.

And well done to the board too for uncovering this.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Certainly had me fooled, i can be a plank at times....
so pleased this little man has a future now
xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

JSR said:


> :lol: I can't say I'm surprised, he was after all only a money making scheme so why would she care a rescue is out of pocket and that other dogs will now suffer because of her greed?


Yeah you're right, however she is apparently claiming she didn't place those adds  Even though one of them (at least) was placed the day after she replied to the original rescue thread that he was going to her, and she didn't even get him in her care until a week later! So who else could have done it?


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

I will get some sleep tonight now !


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

cazzajack said:


> I will get some sleep tonight now !


Bless you, your doing a fab job hun
xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Right, armed with a few tiny facts I'd like to open this up a bit more. Not to slate 'her', but to try and figure out why this happened and what can be done in future to help Cazza ensure it never happens again if possible.

I actually thought Cazza ran a shelter. She doesn't, she is an individual who pays to keep 20 dogs on deathrow in kennels.

Firstly I'd like to invite you to explain a little more of what you do Cazza. I know you may well of put this info on the forums before, but given the circumstances and the amount this thread will probably be looked at, I think it's a great idea to use it to form some awareness.

While you're at it, can you tell us how and if we can help? Because from that little info you told me, I'm guessing you either pay for it out of your own pocket or you have to raise money somehow. How can we help you provide more for these dogs? Like vets bills (castration/spaying for instance) and possible paying for proper temperament tests.

Come on folks, lets turn this pretty crappy situation into something good eh?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Right, armed with a few tiny facts I'd like to open this up a bit more. Not to slate 'her', but to try and figure out why this happened and what can be done in future to help Cazza ensure it never happens again if possible.
> 
> I actually thought Cazza ran a shelter. She doesn't, she is an individual who pays to keep 20 dogs on deathrow in kennels.
> 
> ...


i'm trying to think of some sort of fundraising i could do and sponsorship/whatever it is goes towards the costs for these dogs but im struggling to think of anything


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks

Will post a little later and explain what I do...... 

I have a headache from hell,.,,, and to be honest feel like giving up, its not been the best 2 days. !


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

cazzajack said:


> Thanks
> 
> Will post a little later and explain what I do......
> 
> I have a headache from hell,.,,, and to be honest feel like giving up, its not been the best 2 days. !


don't give up what your doing is a lovely, fantastic thing, hope the headache goes away soon x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

You had to pay to get him back  guess she didnt care to much about her dogs welfare at all 

Glad hes back though and can hopefully get a home that doesnt see £££ when looking at him


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

cazzajack said:


> Thanks
> 
> Will post a little later and explain what I do......
> 
> I have a headache from hell,.,,, and to be honest feel like giving up, its not been the best 2 days. !


Don't let some low life get you down.
It's one error in what must be 100's of dogs that you have helped.
Don't be hard on yourself, you have to rely on the home checkers too


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Cazzajack you're a star!!

I can't believe you had to pay the b!tch to get him back but he's worth every penny and more!!!

Well done for acting so quickly. You've saved that boy from a life of misery x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well one idea that just popped into my head ...

I pick middle England to host this, as it means easier access to all.

Find a location first. It could be a showground, but it would have to be free or very cheap, so maybe even ask a farmer to loan a field.

Contact lots of pet orientated businesses, and also those who frequent the board that offer services/crafts/advice (Breeders, dog portraits, toys, leads etc). We could also have a car boot running along side, where people pay for a pitch, but keep their sales money themselves.

Make it as big an event as possible with food stalls and entertainment (perhaps some sheep dogs herding, or dogs performing), even possibly a 'show' with different categories for dogs, cats and any other pets!

SO long as this event holds an entry fee of say £5 per person. and so log as at least £3 of that goes to this charity you are looking at possibly raising about 6k if there is a turn out of at least 2,000 people. But I'm sure with enough publicising this could well exceed that! Of course there could also be ad option for the traders to donate a percentage of their takings that day ... or it could even be on for a whole weekend. Edit: plus to add to this the pitch fees for the carboot.

If it became big enough it could help several charities 

This is me brainstorming as I type, so I haven't thought hings through properly. SO please feel free to contribute folks.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Cazzajack, you can only go on the information you have and sure other rescues come across deceptive people and sometimes get taken in by there lies so i don't think you should be too hard on yourself and you quickly rectified the situation. Hope your head's feeling better soon 



Aurelia said:


> Yeah you're right, however she is apparently claiming she didn't place those adds  Even though one of them (at least) was placed the day after she replied to the original rescue thread that he was going to her, and she didn't even get him in her care until a week later! So who else could have done it?


OMG really :lol: can't see what anyone else's motivation would be to do a stud dog ad and presume her contact details matched.


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Do the above in various parts of the country... same infrastructre needed, so can work off the same website, database for organisation etc, using local knowledge to target market it  = lots of 6k's


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

kazschow said:


> Do the above in various parts of the country... same infrastructre needed, so can work off the same website, database for organisation etc, using local knowledge to target market it  = lots of 6k's


Now that's what I'm talking about


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

If someone here is in my area and has got a car (and of course can go) I'll travel to wherever to help out :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

And we could call it The Great Countrywide Tundra Pet Event! 

Oh dear I was supposed to work today, but I can see this getting out of hand already :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

sequeena said:


> If someone here is in my area and has got a car (and of course can go) I'll travel to wherever to help out :thumbup:


same here although my boyfriend only has to pay 60quid to get his lisence back we're planning on doing that anyway cause a car would be useful to us if this goes to plan (if it happens) and he gets his lisence back in time and we can get hold of a car we would happily help transport wise


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry to rain on anyone's parade but events like those cost a fortune cos of our good old fashioned insurance and health and safety issues!!! Much better to stick to easy smaller things. Jumble sales, collections outside PAH (who are extreamly accommodating to rescues setting up outside their shops if you ask nicely). Selling unwanted items on ebay for the rescue. On line auction...if this site would allow such a thing? If not, get someone ALOT brighter than me who can create Cazza a website and then run the auction from it.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

JSR said:


> Sorry to rain on anyone's parade but events like those cost a fortune cos of our good old fashioned insurance and health and safety issues!!! Much better to stick to easy smaller things. Jumble sales, collections outside PAH (who are extreamly accommodating to rescues setting up outside their shops if you ask nicely). Selling unwanted items on ebay for the rescue. On line auction...if this site would allow such a thing? If not, get someone ALOT brighter than me who can create Cazza a website and then run the auction from it.


great ideas! :thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

We could perhaps offer to do home checks in our area - that would help to rehome to good homes across the nation. There are enough of us on here to check out homes from almost every inch of the UK. 

I can't believe she would do this, she should be ashamed of herself. Well done PFers for uncovering her money making plan.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

JSR said:


> Sorry to rain on anyone's parade but events like those cost a fortune cos of our good old fashioned insurance and health and safety issues!!! Much better to stick to easy smaller things. Jumble sales, collections outside PAH (who are extreamly accommodating to rescues setting up outside their shops if you ask nicely). Selling unwanted items on ebay for the rescue. On line auction...if this site would allow such a thing? If not, get someone ALOT brighter than me who can create Cazza a website and then run the auction from it.


For a website you need classixuk on board


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

alaun said:


> We could perhaps offer to do home checks in our area - that would help to rehome to good homes across the nation. There are enough of us on here to check out homes from almost every inch of the UK.
> 
> I can't believe she would do this, she should be ashamed of herself. Well done PFers for uncovering her money making plan.


Couldn't agree more!! Well done guys you should be very proud of yourselves. In your own way you've helped save this beautiful boy!


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Everyone

I do have a website, its just not up and running yet but will be by the weekend

its Untitled Document

I am looking to start up some car boots, and maybe quiz nights etc ??

I was trying to get registered charity status but that costs around 5 k !! :scared:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a homecheck form that I can send anyone who is interested in volunteering. It's always a good idea to do a couple of visits with someone experienced first but if not it's not exactly rocket science and mostly common sense. I think the RSPCA used to do a course you could do on homechecking?? Might be wrong but will search that out.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

cazzajack said:


> Thanks Everyone
> 
> I do have a website, its just not up and running yet but will be by the weekend
> 
> ...


:thumbup: On line auctions are a great way to raise funds. If you can get a forum linked to the site then people just list what they have to sell and all the profits go to the rescue. It's pretty straight forward to organise and monitor. I'm happy to help out where i can but I'm only around during 'working' hours...love a job that allows me to mess around here all day!!:lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

JSR said:


> I have a homecheck form that I can send anyone who is interested in volunteering. It's always a good idea to do a couple of visits with someone experienced first but if not it's not exactly rocket science and mostly common sense. I think the RSPCA used to do a course you could do on homechecking?? Might be wrong but will search that out.


I'd be interested


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

JSR said:


> I have a homecheck form that I can send anyone who is interested in volunteering. It's always a good idea to do a couple of visits with someone experienced first but if not it's not exactly rocket science and mostly common sense. I think the RSPCA used to do a course you could do on homechecking?? Might be wrong but will search that out.


me too :thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

JSR said:


> I have a homecheck form that I can send anyone who is interested in volunteering. It's always a good idea to do a couple of visits with someone experienced first but if not it's not exactly rocket science and mostly common sense. I think the RSPCA used to do a course you could do on homechecking?? Might be wrong but will search that out.


i'd be interested to


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll post it on here then.  Do it later cos boss is hoovering...think she know's I'm not working!! :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

JSR said:


> I'll post it on here then.  Do it later cos boss is hoovering...think she know's I'm not working!! :lol:


What the bloody hell is she hoovering for :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

sequeena said:


> What the bloody hell is she hoovering for :lol:


i was wondering same thing lol


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

How about something like this on ebay? http://http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Can-you-help-feed-Barney-Whitehall-Dog-Rescue-/110532849428?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item19bc456f14 These sort of things seem to get quite alot of interest on ebay so may be worth a try, I've been following the threads about poor tundra and am so glad you got him out of there :thumbup:


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> And we could call it The Great Countrywide Tundra Pet Event!
> 
> Oh dear I was supposed to work today, but I can see this getting out of hand already :lol:


Have a code of conduct on the website, detailing good rescue practice.. "Tundras Law"


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

if u need help with the website (in the future give me a buzz) , also car stickers , key rings , mouse mats , pens ... bandanas and so on this r good items for sale ... with the designs print we can help , logos and stuff like that . well done everybody well done. interested in home checks to , If is in Leeds or near by ....


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

michaelasi said:


> if u need help with the website (in the future give me a buzz) , also car stickers , key rings , mouse mats , pens ... bandanas and so on this r good items for sale ... with the designs print we can help , logos and stuff like that . well done everybody well done. interested in *home cheeks* to , If is in Leeds or near by ....


What are they? and can you squeeze them and go "cudgy cudgy coo"?

:lol: Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> What the bloody hell is she hoovering for :lol:


:lol: Ohhh I can't spell!! Hovering? Is that right!!?? :confused1:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

kazschow said:


> Have a code of conduct on the website, detailing good rescue practice.. "Tundras Law"


 :thumbup: excellent idea!!!!


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> What are they? and can you squeeze them and go "cudgy cudgy coo"?
> 
> :lol: Sorry couldn't resist


well spotted , lol .... not long ago I mix up breed with bread and classufix said will stick with Hovis

check


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

JSR said:


> :lol: Ohhh I can't spell!! Hovering? Is that right!!?? :confused1:


hoverings right lol be more helpful maybe if she was hoovering for you :lol:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG have just caught up on this thread. Don't want to say too much (straining at the leash here to say what I think!!) .......

But well done Cazzajack for getting Tundra away from that ....... ...... 

Hoping and praying he will find a loving home where someone will want him for him and not for what he can produce.

I will be happy to donate towards his travelling cost if someone can let me know how to do it and to whome.

Great ending to an horrific story. And a brilliant idea to raise money to help these dogs.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

deb , contact cazza and JSR on Pm's for info


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

What about a PF calendar, or has this been done before
xx


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

even if is been done, we still need one every year. not bad ideea at all . and we can do a competition , submit pics of our monkeys a pound a pic and then we get someone to judge and choose who is in for 12 months ....


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

Calendars are always a fab idea !


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

u see , who the hell needs marketing agencies ? who needs expensive offices to rent when we can do it over the net and nobody is hovering on back of our necks ! lol


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

ok I guess we need to have a proper chat and decide what we can do and who is in . will Pm my messenger Y and skype and my email + number phone to caza and I guess we need to get the balls rolling


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

So good to hear this :thumbup:

Well done to Cazzajack for getting Tundra back :thumbup:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

michaelasi said:


> even if is been done, we still need one every year. not bad ideea at all . and we can do a competition , submit pics of our monkeys a pound a pic and then we get someone to judge and choose who is in for 12 months ....


Photo comps are great idea!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

You could actually do like colage calaenders, so there are a few woofers per page, does that make sense, like 4 dogs per page, then there are more piccies used on each page of the calendar
xx


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

we had one on Friends of akita .

basically there is opened a thread but nobody posts there only the person who is in charge with the uploads of the pics. al the pics r sent to a private email address .

and we can do it for classes , pretty bitch , handsome boy, rescues ,cute pup, other furies etc . and for each class there is a time limit , then somebody will judge each class in part and will be chosen best and second best .

can be something like £1 a pic and a fiver for a job lot of 6 . 

we won second best on other furies with our pee wee pampers man cat lol


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

michaelasi said:


> deb , contact cazza and JSR on Pm's for info


Thanks xxx:thumbup:


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Everyone has been so lovely !


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just wanted to say well done for getting him back and for everyone who helped uncover that well if I used the word I wanted I'd be banned. I'd be willing to help with any fundraising you do a great job


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

JSR said:


> I have a homecheck form that I can send anyone who is interested in volunteering. It's always a good idea to do a couple of visits with someone experienced first but if not it's not exactly rocket science and mostly common sense. I think the RSPCA used to do a course you could do on homechecking?? Might be wrong but will search that out.


I'd be very interested in helping up this way. OH wont allow me to foster at the mo as we are looking for a new house and we will have a kennel and run at the new house, but could help with homechecking. Also going to do some ADTB courses soon so in the future might come in handy 



cazzajack said:


> Thanks Everyone has been so lovely !


Your a wee star Cazzajack, dont give up :thumbup:

Why doesnt one of us setup an Ebay account where all the proceeds go to this unofficial charity were starting here?

I have stuff to donate


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

You know what!
A big thank you to Sarah Norris for bringing people together :thumbup:. 

Sweetie, you might have caused a lot of aggravation and conducted yourself in a very unethical way in regards to dogs welfare and yesterday you were my biggest headache, but today I am so pleased what you have actually caused is for people to raise to the occasion and unite for dogs.

The Tundra project or whatever Cazzajack will end up calling this rescue awareness is the greatest thing that could have come out of a nasty day like yesterday. Don't give up Cazzajack, your heart is in the right place and clearly you have a lot of support in this forum and hopefully we can all help you some.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

dodigna said:


> You know what!
> A big thank you to Sarah Norris for bringing people together :thumbup:.
> 
> The Tundra project or whatever Cazzajack will end up calling this rescue awareness is the greatest thing that could have come out of a nasty day like yesterday. Don't give up Cazzajack, your heart is in the right place and clearly you have a lot of support in this forum and hopefully we can all help you some.


just shows you what we can do when we put our mad minds together lol!

IM all for calling this *The Tundra Project* so we are forever reminded of why we are doing this, but its Cazzajacks call x


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Just wanted to say well done for getting him back and for everyone who helped uncover that well if I used the word I wanted I'd be banned. I'd be willing to help with any fundraising you do a great job


That is exactly what i was going to write! Well done Cazzajack! I've been followingall these threads about Tundra/Zeke and must say couldnt believe what was happening to the poor poor dog! Sooo glad you have him back- Yoiu are a star xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

michaelasi said:


> I still prefer Tundra , his original name . well there is any possibility on helping with one or 2 pennies? Is for nobody else just for this boy who have been through so much .


I'm not a fan of the name :lol: I prefer Zeke.

Great idea guys wish I could help but i'm flat broke right now.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I'm not a fan of the name :lol: I prefer Zeke.
> 
> Great idea guys wish I could help but i'm flat broke right now.


Too many bad vibes attached to that name already  best move on.


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I'm not a fan of the name :lol: I prefer Zeke.
> 
> Great idea guys wish I could help but i'm flat broke right now.


sorry for not using Zeke but as dodgina said to many bad vibes ...

dose anybody have any pics of him saved ? I would like to have his pics in my album .


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

there are some piccies of him here, Miha
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/101766-tundra-husky-7-days-before-put-sleep.html
xx


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have no idea what happened with sarahnorris re this dog..i really haven't been keepin up to speed lately lol

but i just wanted to say cazzajack its so nice to see you not seen you on here in a while.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

well done cazzajack and

*is happy to help in any way possible*


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

I just wanted to say that this is the reason I love this forum, everyone pulling together, to speak for the animals that can't. Yesterday was pretty awful and I felt quite betrayed as I PM'd the person offering support, then 2 mins later find out what the poor dog could have gone through 

I think what you are all doing for Tundra is great, and if there is anything I can help with let me know. 

Cazzajack I think your hard work and dedication is very obvious, people like you make this world a better place.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

read through both these threads,well done to everyone concerned especially cazza:thumbup:
i gift money every now and then to some of my breed rescues,would be happy to ad cazza to the list,i only donate the odd £5/10 when i can but it all helps,the way i do it is through my paypal account,could you set up a paypal account,its so easy to donate this way


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

tiddlypup said:


> read through both these threads,well done to everyone concerned especially cazza:thumbup:
> i gift money every now and then to some of my breed rescues,would be happy to ad cazza to the list,i only donate the odd £5/10 when i can but it all helps,the way i do it is through my paypal account,could you set up a paypal account,its so easy to donate this way


help can be sent via Paypal, pm Caroline (Cazzajack) directly or jackie (JLR) to get the address to where to send the money to. Do send it as a gift so all money go straight to the dogs without admin fees 

She also has another thread with the amount she is totaling here

Funds received so far


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations on saving Tundra and for all the hard work thats been put in to get him on the road to a brighter future :thumbup:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

I've only been away about a day!!!! Whats happened!?!?! off to find threads.........

Oh... I can help with homechecks but only in ipswich as i dont drive


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

dodigna said:


> help can be sent via Paypal, pm Caroline (Cazzajack) directly or jackie (JLR) to get the address to where to send the money to. Do send it as a gift so all money go straight to the dogs without admin fees
> 
> She also has another thread with the amount she is totaling here
> 
> Funds received so far


thankyou x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> I've only been away about a day!!!! Whats happened!?!?! off to find threads.........
> 
> Oh... I can help with homechecks but only in ipswich as i dont drive


It turns out she bought him to use as a stud and was offering him for stud before she even got him. With the situation the first night as well no one was happy leaving him there poor thing


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Is the thread still up??


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Might be I think they just got closed rather than deleted


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Might be I think they just got closed rather than deleted


if it is still up someone point me to the direction of it i wanna know the deeets..or someone just pm me. I always miss stuff lol


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

I found it, go onto sarah norris's profile and look at threads by her, its the Zeke vs Akai one

How sad :frown: And to think I was excited about her getting him :frown:

Well done Cazzajack for getting him out of there so quickly :thumbup:


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I noticed that she is now banned! Thank goodness for that! What a shame she cannot be banned from having dogs as well!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

CarolineH said:


> I noticed that she is now banned! Thank goodness for that! What a shame she cannot be banned from having dogs as well!


Agree, but glad Zeke can now look forward to getting his new forever home with somebody who loves him for him and will care and look after him for the rest of his life as they should and make him one of the family and spoil him rotten!! xx


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> I noticed that she is now banned! Thank goodness for that! What a shame she cannot be banned from having dogs as well!


it is a shame she didn't attempt to be a bigger person and stay on to offer an apology and explanation and see the errors of her way, she could have grown personally and her dogs would have benefited for that. As far as I am concerned I am the one who screamed for her to be banned, but would have much rather she changed and her ways and come back with a clean slate.

We all make mistakes and we can all repair them, some seem not to want to be bothered.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

dodigna said:


> it is a shame she didn't attempt to be a bigger person and stay on to offer an apology and explanation and see the errors of her way, she could have grown personally and her dogs would have benefited for that. As far as I am concerned I am the one who screamed for her to be banned, but would have much rather she changed and her ways and come back with a clean slate.
> 
> We all make mistakes and we can all repair them, some seem not to want to be bothered.


Very true statement! xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

JSR said:


> :lol: Ohhh I can't spell!! Hovering? Is that right!!?? :confused1:


Hahaha that's right though I think I prefer hoovering :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

dodigna said:


> it is a shame she didn't attempt to be a bigger person and stay on to offer an apology and explanation and see the errors of her way, she could have grown personally and her dogs would have benefited for that. As far as I am concerned I am the one who screamed for her to be banned, but would have much rather she changed and her ways and come back with a clean slate.
> 
> We all make mistakes and we can all repair them, some seem not to want to be bothered.


That is quite true, I know I did something I wish I hadn't but I did own up to and did apolgize for it. I've stuck around despite the hate comments, hate mail and red spots. In honest truth staying around has given me a better chnace to learn about things.

It is a shame but what will be will be and Zeke is now safe and let's spray he finds a home super quick. :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

dodigna said:


> You know what!
> A big thank you to Sarah Norris for bringing people together :thumbup:.
> 
> Sweetie, you might have caused a lot of aggravation and conducted yourself in a very unethical way in regards to dogs welfare and yesterday you were my biggest headache, but today I am so pleased what you have actually caused is for people to raise to the occasion and unite for dogs.
> ...


So very true!!!

I have to take my (non existant hat) off to everyone here. I bet you we've all disagreed with someone on topics but when it comes down to it we come together to help our passion in life - animals!

Sarahnorris may be a disgusting human being but she has proved that those people are in the minority and as corny as it sounds good will prevail in the end!

Cazzajack I can't express how wonderful you are, you should be extremely proud of yourself and everything you have done for Tundra and are doing for other dogs! x


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh I'll admit I gave Cazza a hard time when this came to light, did my usual and spoke before checking my facts but she's definately proved her heart is working 100% for the dogs. :thumbup: I'm extremly impressed by the people here and hope that something can be achieved by the whole mess. Would be lovely if other dogs get to benefit from poor Tundra's experiences.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

JSR said:


> Oh I'll admit I gave Cazza a hard time when this came to light, did my usual and spoke before checking my facts but she's definately proved her heart is working 100% for the dogs. :thumbup: I'm extremly impressed by the people here and hope that something can be achieved by the whole mess. Would be lovely if other dogs get to benefit from poor Tundra's experiences.


Ha! I'd wonder what was going on if you didn't jump in feet first :lol:

Oh god have to nip off, the cat has got the runs again


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Have just managed to piece all this together 

Gobsmacked .........

Well done to those who unravelled it, it never ceases to amaze me the things people do online and how they get themselves caught out in the end  Good detective work peeps and great going getting that dog out of there.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

dodigna said:


> it is a shame she didn't attempt to be a bigger person and stay on to offer an apology and explanation and see the errors of her way, she could have grown personally and her dogs would have benefited for that. As far as I am concerned I am the one who screamed for her to be banned, but would have much rather she changed and her ways and come back with a clean slate.
> 
> We all make mistakes and we can all repair them, some seem not to want to be bothered.


Would have been nice I know but it rarely happens as that means losing face and people don't like doing that! It takes a really big character and strength to admit you were wrong and come back with an apology, requesting a clean slate but to be honest, if she had been that type of person, she would not have been planning to stud out a rescue dog before she even got him would she? I think that says it all sadly. 

The main thing is that Tundra is safe again thanks to Cazzas prompt action. This forum has also showed it's worth by getting together now to help make some rescue dogs lives a lot easier and to make it possible for Cazza to continue her good works!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Gosh I cant believe I missed all this!!

how was she found out? Did someone spot the pic on freeads? And how did you get him back?

I would never have guessed she'd do something like that  I didn't know her but she did come across as genuine on the forum. 

Thank god he is okay. I do hope he finds a home soon, will he be going into kennels or a foster home? Would be nice to see someone foster him!

Hope to see some good news about him soon


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Gosh I cant believe I missed all this!!
> 
> how was she found out? Did someone spot the pic on freeads? And how did you get him back?
> 
> ...


I was googling her to see if I could have a look at her website, I think because someone mentioned her saying she wanted to breed one of her others on it (can't remember exactly why now). I came across two adverts she had placed offering him for stud. One of the adds was placed a week before she even had him  the rest as they say is history...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Was that the bitch she was going to breed at 16 months? Diva I think. Poor thing


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Was that the bitch she was going to breed at 16 months? Diva I think. Poor thing


no she was offering ZEKE aka Tundra the rescue boy as a stud


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

It could of been, I think the young age might have been what got me searching.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No I know she was offering Zeke/Tundra but she was saying about searching for a dog she'd said she was going to breed on her site before the stuff about him


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

michaelasi said:


> no she was offering ZEKE aka Tundra the rescue boy as a stud


It was also mentioned that she was going to mate one of her other two as well hon.


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

ah right , poor poor dogs, fell sorry for diva and akai . Really sorry . I wonder if she would have the nerve to come back under a different name


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Fantastic  I hope he goes to a better and more responsible home!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

More than possible. Some idiots do. But they don't realise people have good memories, and if conflict starts the word is spread about their previous memberships here and on other forums!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If she comes back with Akai and Diva we'll know


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

funny how quickly word gets about on forums, I doubt she will be welcome in many places now!

It would be hard for her to come back without anyone noticing, I doubt she'd even risk it!

how did Cazzajack manage to get Tundra back into her care? Am I right in thinking she had to buy him from her?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm just utterly gobsmacked
I know this will sound like I'm jumping on a bandwagon but I thought there was something fishy about her, just a feeling I got. I don't generally act on my feelings as I think it would get me accused of being a bully, maybe I should in future
I'm so glad that this boy has been removed from the woman's care, hopefully the shame of the last couple of days will make her think before she decides to breed her poor dogs


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm just utterly gobsmacked
> I know this will sound like I'm jumping on a bandwagon but I thought there was something fishy about her, just a feeling I got. I don't generally act on my feelings as I think it would get me accused of being a bully, maybe I should in future
> I'm so glad that this boy has been removed from the woman's care, hopefully the shame of the last couple of days will make her think before she decides to breed her poor dogs


I did find it funny how she seemed to get the pup and then Tundra in such quick succession but I really didnt think anything of it, you just don't assume people on here would be like that so even if it does enter your mind, quite often it goes out just as quickly!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I did my fair share of spreading the word, I should hope she stays where she belongs ... under a bridge!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I did find it funny how she seemed to get the pup and then Tundra in such quick succession but I really didnt think anything of it, you just don't assume people on here would be like that so even if it does enter your mind, quite often it goes out just as quickly!


What got me extra suspicious was that she had a border collie when she 1st joined, as I looked at all her threads a bout 3 weeks ago, that seems to have disappered & there was a rottie mentioned too


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

It was black on white that Diva was ready to breed in August. On her website she sounded very professional and that is one of the reason i suspected her not to be kosher. The type of questions she kept asking in her threads showed her as a not very experienced dog owner (not that I am any better!), yet on her website she was an expert... didn't add up. She quickly took her site down once she realized people were getting suspicious...
Plus she had one young bitch, then she goes on holiday comes back with a 12 week old pup, she never seemed to answer where she got him from, ah, let us not forget she also had previously acquired a rottie pup (Hans?) even though he belonged to her OH (the one that got bitten) and who didn't leave with her. Then she gets a new rescue said to be 14 months old (Tundra). Prior to that she had a difficult Border Collie Millie or something who she posted about recently about feeling guilty at having given away, she had him rehomed for being a handful, but he was extremely young and surely she could have tried a bit harder. So you find it hard to handle a border collie so you surround yourself with 3 entire huskamutes??? 
None of it added up.

Aurelia found the adds and suddenly it all added up!

Thanks to this we are raising money to help more dogs, Tundra will hopefully find a more suitable family so in the end it was worth it! Shame about her other dogs, but hopefully she will come to her senses and realize she is way too inexperienced to breed.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

dodigna said:


> It was black on white that Diva was ready to breed in August. On her website she sounded very professional and that is one of the reason i suspected her not to be kosher. The type of questions she kept asking in her threads showed her as a not very experienced dog owner (not that I am any better!), yet on her website she was an expert... didn't add up. She quickly took her site down once she realized people were getting suspicious...
> Plus she had one young bitch, then she goes on holiday comes back with a 12 week old pup, she never seemed to answer where she got him from, ah, let us not forget she also had previously acquired a rottie pup (Hans?) even though he belonged to her OH (the one that got bitten) and who didn't leave with her. Then she gets a new rescue said to be 14 months old (Tundra). Prior to that she had a difficult Border Collie Millie or something who she posted about recently about feeling guilty at having given away, she had him rehomed for being a handful, but he was extremely young and surely she could have tried a bit harder. So you find it hard to handle a border collie so you surround yourself with 3 entire huskamutes???
> None of it added up.
> 
> ...


oh yes it was her who had the young Rottie - what happened to that one? I was wondering the other day where that rottie pup had gone to, didn't realise it was her who had it 

I hope that poor baby Rott is okay  whats happened to her other dogs? She shouldn't be allowed to keep any!!

I doubt this will put her off either, im sure she'll keep breeding, just maybe keep a low profile for a while until it's all blown over


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

i'm worried about the post about selling on puppies who were not up to being stud dogs...i hope this wasnt referring to Akai?


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

well, we are all very familiar with the pictures of her dogs, they are all here. So keep your eyes peeled when on other forums especially the nordic ones, huskies, malamutes, etc. She can change the names, but the dogs' features are the same... Diva especially is quite striking, she has different colour eyes.

Perhaps one day she will come back a bit more mature and a changed character after realizing people are onto her. You can only hope one learns from this. People do change, incredibly most people do.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Tapir said:


> i'm worried about the post about selling on puppies who were not up to being stud dogs...i hope this wasnt referring to Akai?


No, I think it was referring to Zeke. She got him hoping to stud him but when he bit her OH and started to show issues with her other dog, she started that thread.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Thats if their names are Diva and Akai.. wasn't the name she put on the ad 'Kane' not 'Zeke' or is that the normal thing to do when offering up a stud? Got no knowledge of breeding etc so im only hazarding a guess.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I honestly had no suspicion that she was dodgy.

She was going to call him Kane if I remember right and changed it to Zeke. I forgot about little Hans who just vanished when she got Akai and then Zeke didn't know she had a bc too


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I honestly had no suspicion that she was dodgy.
> 
> She was going to call him Kane if I remember right and changed it to Zeke. I forgot about little Hans who just vanished when she got Akai and then Zeke didn't know she had a bc too


Same. I didn't suspect a thing.

Think I'm too trusting for my own good!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I remember Hans, he was in her signature 

Tundra was a very striking dog and using the same photo as on here was a big mistake on her part. Hopefully enough people will be aware if she shows up again.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah but then he just vanished. He was her OH's the one Zeke bit apparently


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I honestly had no suspicion that she was dodgy.
> 
> She was going to call him Kane if I remember right and changed it to Zeke. I forgot about little Hans who just vanished when she got Akai and then Zeke didn't know she had a bc too


Easy done, i believed you moved abroad and had twins readily enough


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Ahh thats explains that then.. thanks for clearing it up Nicky  

Don't understand how some folks can go through puppies like i go through socks, i just couldn't imagine passing them off like they're disposable.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Just caught up on all this and am truely disgusted!!

I will be warning all rescue contacts that I have to NOT re-home to Sarah Norris in case she tries to do this again.

Very pleased that you got the dog back!


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't know if this would fly, but on another forum I'm on (a ferret one ) we raised funds for a rescue who had a lot of unexplained ill/dead ferrets. How we did it was to hold a auction on the forum people donated items, put up a photo of them, then any one interested placed a bid, you could pay the vet direct or paypal/check/postal order to the rescue, she sent a reciept to you if you wanted one. It raised the money quickly within a week. What does everyone think ? And it doesn't cost anything to set up !


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

brackenhwv said:


> Don't know if this would fly, but on another forum I'm on (a ferret one ) we raised funds for a rescue who had a lot of unexplained ill/dead ferrets. How we did it was to hold a auction on the forum people donated items, put up a photo of them, then any one interested placed a bid, you could pay the vet direct or paypal/check/postal order to the rescue, she sent a reciept to you if you wanted one. It raised the money quickly within a week. What does everyone think ?


This was done a few years ago on a springer forum, I think they still do and is a great success. I think it's a fantastic idea :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I am stunned!!! Not been around much over the last couple of days and cant believe what has happened
I will put my hands up and say - yep, I was a "fluffy one" and what a twit I feel now. Just goes to show that trying to find the good in people and being nice doesnt always pay off 

Well done everyone for saving that lovely boy and to Cazzajack for implementing it.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

I can't believe that all this has gone on. I am really shocked. I don't know what to say, apart from shame on her and thank god there are people out there like cazzajack


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

He is being picked up at 1 o clock today  will send some piccies once he is home in foster with Beth from Huskies in need :thumbup:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww thank goodness he is going to a good home environment. Poor boy has to be so uncertain right about now.
I can totally see why we all got so upset about this. Its just a slap in the face to so many people. Those who are involved in rescue, those refused by rescues, breeders, and those people who have had to rehomed a much loved pet. It makes a mockery of us all.

I hope she gets her karmic reward and comes back as a puppy mill dog..


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

That's brill cazza!  Ca't wait for the pics x


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Karma is a bitch and she will have her revenge...might take years but that one will have her comeuppance!!:thumbup:

Thanks for letting us know Caz, can't wait to hear about his new life beginning.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done, Poor boy already had a rough start. Let's hope he'll fine a new home soon, Good luck x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

_Karma is a bitch and she will have her revenge...might take years but that one will have her comeuppance_

Yeah, I always reckon what goes round, comes round and every dog has his day but that one - well!!!!!! Sooner rather than later please. Even thanked me for my kind words when I tried to see the good in her 

For Tundra - such a shame the poor chap has had to be shunted from pillar to post (not that that will bother her) - thank goodness he is safe now. Regardless of his unfortunate transitional period - he is alive and well and now faces a happy future - bless him.

Well done cazzajack, you are an angel :thumbup:


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> _Karma is a bitch and she will have her revenge...might take years but that one will have her comeuppance_
> 
> Yeah, I always reckon what goes round, comes round and every dog has his day but that one - well!!!!!! Sooner rather than later please. Even thanked me for my kind words when I tried to see the good in her


I'm afraid that this is one of the reasons why I am such a cynic where people are concerned, having heard so many lies come out of some owners mouths when dealing with them as a dog warden years ago. :confused1: I am suspicious that I have heard of this Sarah before to be honest. I used to know someone of that name from Scotland, I am not sure it is her though. She and the husband had a Malamute puppy, a couple of 'wolf hybrids' and a pair of staffy puppies when I met them once. Mo Boyd may also recall this? They were into dog breeding purely for money and were not really likable people. We were all on a camp together and they left early once they realised that we had figured them out. I don't know why but this person so reminds me of her. I could be wrong, after all there are bound to be more people like that sadly.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm with you Caroline, heard it all and seen it all before!! I actually was taken in by this one though and I'm throughly angry with myself for not being my usual cynical witch!! :lol:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Good luck to Tundra today on his new journey and hopefully his last


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

JSR said:


> I'm with you Caroline, heard it all and seen it all before!! I actually was taken in by this one though and I'm throughly angry with myself for not being my usual cynical witch!! :lol:


There were many of us taken in sweetie, me included, But my excuse is sometimes im far to trusting
xx


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

gosh i have not been on for a few days myself and just cant believe this has happened.
Well done Cazzajack and soo pleased Tundra now is safe.


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Well done Cazzajack for all your hard work :thumbup:
I hope this lovely boy can find himself a loving forever home soon.

She's not the first person on here to lie and certainly won't be the last. I've come across 2 other members on here which were just like her


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice to hear Tundra is on his way to fosters, hopefully he can now have a bit of time to de-stress and eventually see his real personality come through and a suitable home found.

Good luck Tundra, hopefully you can take it all in your stride and put it behind you.


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

He has arrived in Inverness ! Will post some piccies later

C x


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

cool can't wait to see him


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Good luck Tundra hope you manage to find a loving understanding home.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope Tundra finds a new home soon, bless him

Can't wait to see pics, he is a really stunning boy and deserves the best.

It's horrid when you cant even trust someone when they say they've rescued a dog with good intentions, you just dont know what to believe these days


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

I wonder how he is ? I bet he is excited again ... can't wait some pics and some updates


----------



## ruth9 (Mar 15, 2009)

Poor boy, I'm glad he's now in a foster home and hope he soon settles in.


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

any news , how is he ? how was his night? wonder if u manage to get some pics from the foster mum


----------

